# Most brutal movie villain death? (WARNING! Graphic details)



## TransformerRobot (Aug 15, 2014)

From personal experience, it seems the more evil you are, the worse they'll make your demise in the end.

What are, in your opinion, the most brutal deaths ever enacted upon movie villains (even animated ones)?

Well, *puts on coroner's gloves* let's see a list of my picks. By the way, SPOILERS!!:

-Emil Antonowsky in RoboCop: Disfigured by toxic waste, then hit by a car, turning him into soup.

-Darth Sidius in Return of The Jedi:

[video=youtube;4BOQI-LAEzM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BOQI-LAEzM[/video]

-Clayton in Disney's Tarzan: You wouldn't think a Disney movie would end with the villain accidentally breaking his neck on vines. Even Tarzan was horrified by it.

-That one Hydra soldier in Captain America: The First Avenger. Gets ground into a big spray of blood by a propeller.

-Most villains in Sin City, but the worst one has to be Marv strangling Cardinal Roark, so hard we see blood squirting into Marv's face.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Aug 15, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;KaqC5FnvAEc]http://youtu.be/KaqC5FnvAEc[/video]

Just cuz


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;19R2fDXCzcM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19R2fDXCzcM[/video]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 16, 2014)

Good ol' Hostel.

[video=youtube;vFjcphOcc50]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFjcphOcc50[/video]

And of course, wouldn't be right without Evil Dead.


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 16, 2014)

This guy was an A-hole throughout the movie and he got what he deserved.  Fun Fact:  Real pigs blood and intestines where used in this scene.  The frig broke during shooting and well, it all began to rot.  So...the smell was pretty bad XD

[video=youtube;ShPsD2kKUeg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShPsD2kKUeg[/video]


----------



## Godtier (Aug 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;n2ZpsbGr7s8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2ZpsbGr7s8[/video]

Classic.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 31, 2014)

No capes!!

[video=youtube;esM8NUzKF5Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esM8NUzKF5Y[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Sep 2, 2014)

Tch, tch. That's why my cape has a quick release system. It gets yanked and it comes right off!


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 2, 2014)

Surprised Cohagen's didn't make sooner:
[yt]Z5TqD5xf0ic[/yt]


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;nifNcm1GXVE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nifNcm1GXVE[/video]


----------



## knightwolf09 (Oct 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;h-leC2weJSU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-leC2weJSU[/video]

All of your clips were just adorable.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Oct 2, 2014)

I think Scar from The Lion King deserves a mention. While we only see the silhouette, not only is getting eaten alive one mouthful at a time by a pack of hyenas pretty nasty, but that was a subversion of the Disney villain death trope since he survived the plummet off a cliff the into a raging inferno.


----------



## Pantheros (Oct 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;cSMBBa3ZeN4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSMBBa3ZeN4[/video]

what happened (in case the video is too dark)
Ragnar performed a blood eagle on his old friend who betrayed him.
blood eagle: The blood eagle was a method of execution, that is sometimes mentioned in Nordic saga legends. It was performed by cutting the skin of the victim by the spine, breaking the ribs so they resembled blood-stained wings, and pulling the lungs out through the wounds in the victim's back. Salt was sprinkled in the wounds


----------



## Tao (Oct 6, 2014)

SPOILERS, of course.



I definitely say Jigsaw's death in Punisher: Warzone. He gets beat up by Punisher, gets his face torn up by jagged glass, then impaled on a metal rod and burned alive.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 6, 2014)

That guy from The Fly 2 who gets his face melted and pulled off.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 9, 2014)

Coach Snyder in A Nightmare on Elm Street 2:

[video=youtube;4cviJlT5GCQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=4cviJlT5GCQ#t=67[/video]

Even Freddy was sick of him still breathing.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 10, 2014)

While the original 1986 movie is stained with spilled Energon -particularly at the Autobot genocide at the beginning- when it came to villain deaths, this one instantly comes to mind:
[video=youtube;ZKqzghNW49M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKqzghNW49M[/video]

It may not be the most graphic, but it made my jaw drop the first time I saw it.


----------



## Vo (Oct 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;YL_90r0J120]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YL_90r0J120[/video]

1:10


----------



## Lawd Desidas Silves (Oct 15, 2014)

Pan's Labrynth

The Captain gets shot in the cheek, and his eye above the cheek bleeds and wanders up.
[video=youtube;yoN56mHkSJw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoN56mHkSJw[/video]


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 18, 2014)

To be fair, the bastard had it coming:

[video=youtube;IYx1_OuK1Rs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYx1_OuK1Rs[/video]


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 7, 2014)

Nothing can beat Christabella's death in Silent Hill. 
Strung up and ... probed by miles of barbed wire. 

[video=youtube;kSAei2-c83s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSAei2-c83s[/video]


----------

